# Tracking Dog Recoveries (2021 - 2022)



## JustUs4All

Here is a new thread for the current year.  The old one is still there but will no longer remain at the top of the page.

Good luck to you all.  May you and your dogs have a safe and successful year.


----------



## watermedic

First One of the year and it is a dandy!

Congrats Chris Palmer on a heck of a McDuffie county Buck.


----------



## watermedic




----------



## watermedic

2nd of the Year is a Dandy also!

Congrats Eric Schnitzler on a great McDuffie County Buck!


----------



## Soybean

first one of the season for Freddy.  15 hr old gut shot, found Sunday am.  Yotes beat us to it.  It our second season.  Found another last night alive in his first bed, looks like he will live to see another day. (edited to add full image instead of thumbnail)


----------



## JustUs4All

Dang, all the good bucks in McDuffie will be gone before I even start looking for um.  congratulations to the hunters and good finds watermedic.  If I shoot something that moves over 15 yards after the shot I might need you again.  My eyes have gotten no better over the past couple of years.  LOL


----------



## watermedic

Call anytime Buddy!


----------



## Soybean

Its been really slow for us but here is another for Freddy.  14 hr old track, hunters had pushed him from his first wound bed.  Freddy took it about another 200 yds. (edited to add full image instead of thumbnail)


----------



## PbStape

Our 11 month old Brittney‘s first track! It was an easy one, we saw the buck fall, but he did great.
Brody’s ready to go for the next one!


----------



## Soybean

a couple more on the tailgate from last week


----------



## Jason C

Here is one that Kyle Clay from Oconee found for us.


----------

